# Tired Tired



## Llb84 (Feb 28, 2019)

My husband and I have been together for almost 10yrs alot of our time was spent separated due to infidelity(his actions), family issue(he a daddy boy), and me just leaving. About 5 yrs ago I decided to move from my hometown with our daughter(which we were not married not together) in order to do so I left her with her dad(my now husband. After getting settled I sent for her and shortly afterwards that moment we decided to give His another chance. After 1yr of living together we got married, 1y r of marriage 6months in I find out he is conversing on line planning to meet up with people, posting and replying to CL ad. We go to marriage and individuals counseling , reach out to the church and all. I give birth to our son then 6months it's the same thing happened. I have been dealing with nothing but let down from hi m since day one from NO drama, parents protecting him, him lying, carrying us fiinancially, pushing him to better himself, him not being financial responsible for our kids etc. 2yr anniversary and I find out he back at his old ways and I asked him to leave. I'm currently a stay at home mom(since I had my son) and 2 kids but he says he doesn't want to go and can't really afford 2households but at this point I'm tired of putting 100% in and getting 45% to keep my family together. I would consider him staying and he just stays in our son's room but he manipulate our oldest to feel sorry for him and thinks I'm just being hard or mean to wards her father.Which is not the case.....I have given him a deadline to move out and discussed how he can still be a financial Support to us with out being here. Fyi I am not able to work currently bc I can not find a daycare for my son and the ones that are available I can't afford to send him and pay rent or are too far away. Am I being too hard and unrealistic about this?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

No you are not being too hard or unrealistic. He is NOT worth all this stress and torment. DO NOT let him stay with you, he needs to GO. He is the one who has destroyed the marriage, your trust, your self esteem, so yeah he needs to get out. Can you possibly go back and live with your parents until you are able to work out childcare and a job for yourself? And shame on him for manipulating your oldest, make sure you communicate honestly with her so that she doesnt see you as the bad guy here. Hang in there, I am very sorry you are dealing with this crap.


----------



## Llb84 (Feb 28, 2019)

Life would be so much easier if I had supportive parents but no I'm just willing to take that chance that he will do right by our kids but if he doesn't I'm open to the possibility of have g to move to a shelter to fix myself from the negativity that comes from him and fully focus on our kids and myself


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Im sorry to hear your parents arent supportive... what about other family? Siblings, aunts, cousins, etc..? How old is your son? Just curious as to how long you will need to find care for him before he starts school. Even if you dont actually go to a shelter, I would suggest you at least call some in your area, they can likely give you information regarding programs for childcare, etc.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you in the U.S.? We have a lot of different agencies and nonprofits that will help you with daycare and lawyers and work training and such.


----------

